# Make the Asian Arowana Legal in the US!



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Probably nobody keeps arowana on this forum, but they are beautiful fish, please help make the Asian Arowana legal in the US. The Asian Arowana have been captive bred for more than 15 years now and CITES has allowed the legal trade of Asian Arowana since 1990 in several countries.










Here is the link to the petition: https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-asian-arowana-fish-legal-own-us/4YdPTcl3
Signing up only takes a few minutes and signing the petition only takes one click.

Thank you for your time!

Please share with friends and other forums! Thanks!


----------



## amulletman (Mar 6, 2013)

I remember seeing these in the USA in the 1970's (1978?) at my LFS.


----------



## live bait (Mar 2, 2007)

There are too many irresponsible aquarium owners for a fish this size. This is why I have all kinds of SA cichlids and others in my backyard - literally.

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/nonna ... ater-fish/


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

These are easily found here in the Toronto area but the high prices for quality fish will exclude most people. When you're paying more than $1500 and have no warranty whatsoever you have to have a lot of confidence in your fish keeping abilities.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chester B said:


> These are easily found here in the Toronto area but the high prices for quality fish will exclude most people. When you're paying more than $1500 and have no warranty whatsoever you have to have a lot of confidence in your fish keeping abilities.


I'll be honest, I haven't looked for arrowana's in some time, but they used to sell juveniles from $30 and up. These were basically freshly hatched small fish though, but I have seen the expensive big ones you speak of. Of course there is no risk they will survive if released in Canada.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Slver arrowanas sell for as little as $20 but when you get into the Asian varieties they normally start at around $250 and I've seen them over $2500. They do come with CITES paperwork. They're more commonly found in Asian aquarium stores alongside flowerhorns, blood parrots and koi.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

asian arrowana needs warm temp, i doubt they can live in canada...lolz

they get sick rather easily, here in singapore they all have embeded micro-chip to serialized them.. it is illegal to buy unlicensed fish. you will get fine or jail up to $10000 per fish.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

johnchor said:


> asian arrowana needs warm temp, i doubt they can live in canada...lolz
> 
> they get sick rather easily, here in singapore they all have embeded micro-chip to serialized them.. it is illegal to buy unlicensed fish. you will get fine or jail up to $10000 per fish.


HOLY DOO DOO! Thats crazy! $10000 a fish thats one expincive fish lol.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

jail is much more expensive.... lolz


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

there are many types of asian arrowanna, we call them dragons here.
the classic ones are GOLD
the most expensive ones are RED
there is also GOLD with red tails
there is even a GREEN Dragon

the silver and black dragons are from SA and much cheaper no license needed.
there is also 2 types of AUS Jardani here
and 1 African arrowanna

but the most beautiful is Classic GOLD dragon.
they need a big tank normally 6ft above and keep by itself alone. they will fight and kill each other
some people also mix SA sting rays with them.

cheers!


----------

